# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Liest man Schwedisch in Deutschland?

## Kamion

Ich habe lange an dieses Frage gedacht. In Schweden lesen fast 50% auf die Jugendlichen, die eine dritte Sprache haben, Deutsch. So wenn man Swedish in Deutschland lesen will, kann man das w

----------


## Jasper May

Ich denke nicht, das Schewedisch so 'ne wichtige Sprache ist wie Deutsch.  ::  Es gibt Millionen Russen, Chinesen und Albanier die Englisch lernen, aber nicht umgekehrt.  ::

----------


## Kamion

Genau, aber ich meine, dass es ist nicht schlimm f

----------


## Jasper May

Das ist wahr, aber warum sollten sie Schwedish lesen?  ::  Ich sage nicht das meine Sprache (Niederlaendisch) wichtiger ist, aber du musst zugeben das Schwedisch zB nicht so wichtig ist wie Franzoesisch, Italienisch oder Spanisch...

----------


## Pravit

Ich mag Schweden, sie sind ganz toll, weil ABBA schwedisch ist. Ich liebe ABBA! Besonders Frida, aber sie ist halbnorwegisch und halbdeutsch...

----------


## Kamion

> Das ist wahr, aber warum sollten sie Schwedish lesen?

 Ich habe nie gesagt, dass man schwedish w

----------


## Vladimir

> Ich mag Schweden, sie sind ganz toll, weil ABBA schwedisch ist. Ich liebe ABBA! Besonders Frida, aber sie ist halbnorwegisch und halbdeutsch...

   
ICH LIEBE AUCH ABBA!!!

----------


## Pravit

Heh...wer liebt sie nicht? Ich liebe Frida besonders...sigh....  ::

----------


## sweetbat

Man hat in Deutschland die M

----------


## Friendy

Wow, so grosser Teil dieses Thema Abba gewimdet ist und ich habe nur heute es gesehen. Welche Schande!  ::  Und es gibt morgen Eurovision.  ::

----------


## Jasper May

::  ist sicher eine gute Bedeutung f

----------

